# What Is Gluttony In Sikhism?



## GurjitJ (May 23, 2011)

What exactly is gluttony? I know that it is the over consumption of food but how do you know when you are? If eat a lot and are still hungry not to long later , is it gluttony? An example would help. Thanks to everyone who posts.


----------



## spnadmin (May 23, 2011)

Gurjit ji

Gluttony is a form of lobh or greed. Lobh can mean greed or avarice for money, power, control, influence, and food. Lobh is one of the 5 evils.

But before you or I decide that you are suffering from lobh, gluttony, there are some things to consider.

You said 





> If eat a lot and are still hungry not to long later



If you are a teenage boy, even a young adult, it is not unusual to be hungry all the time. Your metabolism may be very active at this stage of your life. When we are growing and developing we are simply hungry. With age appetite lessens normally.

Are you extremely active? If an adult male, do you work hard at manual labor such as construction work? Are you athletic, working out or running? You may be burning more calories than the average person and need more to eat.

You say you eat a lot. Do you eat nourishing food that not only satisfies but also repairs your body? Do you get enough protein? Protein satisfies hunger. Do you eat too many sweets? Sweets, and carbohydrates in general, stimulate appetite. 

Is your diet balanced? Does it include meat and/or dairy products, vegetables, grains, fruits, in the right percentages?

Are you obese? You may have a medical condition where you eat more calories than you use up. However, certain glands in your body are not sending the signal to your brain that you have had enough. Your brain simply says, "I am hungry."

*Are you diabetic? Constant hunger is one of several symptoms of diabetes. It can strike at any age. And diabetes is a silent killer that can cause your physical health to suffer in many ways. You may want to see your doctor for a blood test. *Diabetics can be either overweight or extremely thin, depending on the type and stage of diabetes they have.

Before jumping to conclusions, one way or the other about a problem with gluttony, I would definitely explore these questions. You don't have to "fess" up here, because much of this is very personal. Reflecting on these questions quietly and thinking things through can be a private matter and can be helpful.


----------



## GurjitJ (May 24, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> Gurjit ji
> 
> Gluttony is a form of lobh or greed. Lobh can mean greed or avarice for money, power, control, influence, and food. Lobh is one of the 5 evils.
> 
> ...


I am a teenage boy.
I do work out at school.
I don't eat a lot of sweets, mostly meats and for dinner stuff like dal and roti sometimes.
I think my diet isn't balanced because I don't really eat fruits or vegetables a lot.
I'm not obese, I'm actually pretty skinny.
I believe that I'm not diabetic either.
I'm asking because I started to limit what I eat because I'm trying not to be greedy. I don't know if I'm being greedy or not if I eat a lot of food.


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2011)

GurjitJ ji

It sounds to me as if you are at the stage where you are growing very quickly. I can remember both my brothers as teenagers, thin as rails and they ate like there had just returned from 10 years lost in the desert.

If thin, and you work out, start thinking that you are hungry and not suffering from lobh/gluttony. Eat!  :motherlylove:

Next time you go to the doctor for a check up, ask about juvenile diabetes. Get a blood test. Especially if there is diabetes on either your mother or father's side. Diabetes is a major public health concern among people in India or of Indian origin.

But don't panic. Just keep an eye.


----------



## GurjitJ (May 24, 2011)

spnadmin said:


> GurjitJ ji
> 
> It sounds to me as if you are at the stage where you are growing very quickly. I can remember both my brothers as teenagers, thin as rails and they ate like there had just returned from 10 years lost in the desert.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. One last question, being gluttonous would be like eating even though you're already full? Or what would it be like.


----------



## spnadmin (May 24, 2011)

In a way yes! It is said that by putting your two hands together you make a bowl-shaped space that is the size of your stomach, and that is the amount of food you would need to fill your stomach and be satisfied. (Cannot give you the quote on that at this minute)

That is all well and good, but of course you will get hungry again at some point. Gurbani's message is moderation: *neither fast nor go hungry*; *do not eat to excess*. The message for all things in life, including food, is moderation.

That means different things at different points in your life. At my age, I do not need even 1/2 of what I ate when I was 20 years old to be satisfied. Appetite decreases over time. At your age you probably need more.

Eating more than you require, eating compulsively just for the sake of stuffing yourself, is gluttony.


----------



## GurjitJ (May 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 25, 2011)

GurjitJ said:


> Thank you very much for your help.


gurjitJ and spnadmin ji, great dialog thanks.

One phrase that has stayed stuck in mind since my late father told me many decades ago,



> *What is going to rot inside, let it rot outside.*


One's body gives out signs of this.  So one can slowly get in touch regarding out of balance and right balance  

Sat Sri Akal.​


----------

